# Advice/opinion on a Borsa Bella bag



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I need help!!! I cant decide which bag to get. Any suggesions?? OH and this will be my first one of the Borsa Bella bags.

http://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.133770589.jpg

or

http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.135922468.jpg


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My $ 0.02:  The strap on the first one looks adjustable so you could wear it as a purse.  Since that gives you more flexibility, I'd go with that....  I like both of the fabrics.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> My $ 0.02: The strap on the first one looks adjustable so you could wear it as a purse. Since that gives you more flexibility, I'd go with that.... I like both of the fabrics.


Thanks that's the one I am leaning on the most. Just nervous bc I have never owned one before, but from what everyone says I should like it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The craftsmanship is fantastic...  if you like the fabric you chose, you'll love the bag.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It does depend on what you want it for.  If you're going to just stash it inside a tote bag or briefcase, you may prefer the Roo bag (the horizontal one) for easy removal of the Kindle without having to pull out the whole bag.  If you want to carry it separately, the Travel Bag may be the better bet.  I have both; have only had the Roo bag for a week, but I like it a lot.  My two travel bags have been all over the world as primary purses, although I did have to purchase a small, flat, framed wallet since a regular one won't fit.  But with the flat wallet, I can carry that, plus my phone, keys, and sunglasses in either bag along with my K2 in a Noreve cover--it's a snug fit, but it does work.


----------



## theperfectbridezilla (Apr 10, 2010)

I decided to get both the travel and the roo in different fabrics.  It's really up to you.  I decided on the travel one for convenience.... and the roo to be able to put it in my bag


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> It does depend on what you want it for. If you're going to just stash it inside a tote bag or briefcase, you may prefer the Roo bag (the horizontal one) for easy removal of the Kindle without having to pull out the whole bag. If you want to carry it separately, the Travel Bag may be the better bet. I have both; have only had the Roo bag for a week, but I like it a lot. My two travel bags have been all over the world as primary purses, although I did have to purchase a small, flat, framed wallet since a regular one won't fit. But with the flat wallet, I can carry that, plus my phone, keys, and sunglasses in either bag along with my K2 in a Noreve cover--it's a snug fit, but it does work.


Let me ask this since you have both. Would you know if either bag will accomidate a m-edge prodigy cover that I am using now, but I do also have the javo edge book style croc cover?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My wallet is similar to this one, but smaller--thought I'd gotten it from Amazon, but perhaps not since I can't find it.

http://www.amazon.com/Polka-Beautiful-Clutch-Wallet-Black-White/dp/B002K44PNC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qlEnable=1&qid=1271302406&sr=1-5

Mine's a bit shorter in width, so about 5 x 5 inches.

In the front pocket of the Roo bag the other day, I carried that wallet, my iPhone, my Kandle (which I wouldn't normally carry out and about), my earbuds for the iPhone, and my keys. Enough space was left around the Kindle in the main compartment that I slipped my sunglasses into one end--that probably wouldn't have worked with the Oberon as it's a good bit taller than the Noreve. The Oberon will fit by itself without a problem. Again, it's all a pretty snug fit, and I wouldn't try it with a normal, overstuffed wallet. I'll sometimes carry the sunglasses on the outside of either bag by just putting one side piece into the front pocket. Carrying just the wallet, phone, and Kindle fits perfectly if I have a pocket handy elsewhere for my keys. Stupid car remotes!

I've carried all the same items in the Travel bag. It's often a matter of rearranging things to suit, and the Travel bag is taller, so there's a good couple of inches available on top of my Noreve--again, that's dependent on what cover you have. If I have to carry more for some reason, I'll often swap the Noreve for the Mivizu Sleek, which is the smallest, lightest, and flattest case I have.

Carrying something like this as a primary bag means paring down your purse contents to only the absolute bare essentials. If you can't do that, go with one of the BB Hobo bags instead.



bevie125 said:


> Let me ask this since you have both. Would you know if either bag will accomidate a m-edge prodigy cover that I am using now, but I do also have the javo edge book style croc cover?


I cannot tell you for certain as I don't have either of those covers. However, I think the only M-Edge that doesn't fit the large e-reader bag (which is the same size) is the Platform. You might want to double check that with Melissa though. Send her an email, she's very easy to work with.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the travel bag in "shower clouds".
I love it because it has a strap for slinging over your shoulder.
Go for the travel bag if you want to carry it purse-style.
Get the roo bag if you plan to shove it in another bag for carrying.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I nearly always have a bigger bag as my everyday bag, so I bought the regular ereader bag. (the same bag as the Roo, without the pocket... would have bought the Roo but it wasn't available 2 months ago)  

This works well for me 90% of the time.  I have had times, though, where I'm just running out and want to take my Kindle and maybe just some money, drivers license, etc and don't want to bother with my big bag.  And that's when I wish I had a travel bag, for those times.

This is my long way of saying... I think you need both  

I plan on buying a travel bag next.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

You can get an adjustable strap for any of the bags - the option comes up when you are placing the order. I cant remember what it cost - but not too expensive.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

In the front zippered area of my roo, I keep a small little plastic cover for my glasses cloth.  I got it at Sunglass Hut over a decade ago, though.  I could also fit my Nano and mini earbuds in there too, if so inclined.  A driver's license, credit card, and a few bills, and I'm on the go!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

the pouch size is large, but you wouldn't want anything that would be thicker than 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch wide, or it will bulge.  (keep in mind I'm an OCD Virgo, though.  LOL)


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> ^^^ Thanks, Gwennie, that sounds like a lot. I probably have the same plastic cover for my glasses cloth.  It sounds like my iPAQ might fit. Must look into getting a Roo.


Yeah Cobbie, I really think you should !!!!! Mine is already on the way - are you surprised ?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

If you want a custom fabric, it requires 1 yard of fabric (cotton). Linked below is who I used. They have GREAT stuff! I had it shipped to her, and she mailed what's leftover back with your bag. I highly recommend that! 

http://www.hartsfabric.com/cotton-print-sewing-quilting-fabric.html


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I highly recommend both.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well everyone, thank you for all of the advice. I will definitely be getting the travel bag. I still want either the roo or just the original but still on the fence. Can you put the charger in the original bag (if kindle is in a case of course), or is there not enough room?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

bevie125 said:


> Well everyone, thank you for all of the advice. I will definitely be getting the travel bag. I still want either the roo or just the original but still on the fence. Can you put the charger in the original bag (if kindle is in a case of course), or is there not enough room?


There's enough, barely, depending on what cover you have. Spend the extra and get the Roo, you won't regret it. I doubt my regular Kindle bag will ever be used to hold a Kindle again now that the Roo is here.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am soooooooo excited!!!!! I bought the first one today!!! Now for the wait............


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Melissa is quick...so the wait won't be long, I'm sure.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I BOUGHT IT!!! And I got it today..........not sure how to post pics, can someone help with that??


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I also have both.  I carry a big bag to work since I ride the bus so I use the roo one.  If I'm out running around I use the travel one.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

scrappergirl said:


> I also have both. I carry a big bag to work since I ride the bus so I use the roo one. If I'm out running around I use the travel one.


that's good way to be prepared.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I ordered my Roo bag from Borsa Bella early Saturday morning.  It's now Thursday and I haven't seen any shipping e-mails!  Last time when I ordered my travel bag it came within a few days of ordering.  Now I am not sure it's even shipped yet.  I sent Melissa an e-mail, so hopefully I will have some answers soon.  Once I order something I want it yesterday! LOL

Edited to add:
Wow, I received a prompt reply from Melissa with the missing tracking info.  Two minutes later my Roo bag arrived on my porch!  LOL  It's GORGEOUS!


----------

